# A video of my pregnant mouse named "Big."



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I apologize for the relatively poor quality of this video; it was relatively dark when I was filming and it didn't appear dark on the camera screen! Here is my mouse "Big," with "Small" in the background - both were named before they got pregnant. I will try to add some still pictures of Big also, but right now, I seem to be unable to resize them to fit within the forum rule's limits.

Enjoy!

Pregnant Big running on her wheel (or at least trying!)


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks her tum is getting massive and interfering with her using the wheel :lol:


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Mmhmm, and she grew even more before she gave birth (yesterday). Lol, it's really kind of hard to see in my video, though.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She'll be relieved that she can use the wheel again :lol: Can't wait to see piccies!!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

She started using it again the very same day she gave birth! :lol: She's incredibly speedy when she isn't preggers, lol.


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

My goodness she looked like she had swallowed a golf ball :lol: How many were in there?!


----------

